# More HD on the way???



## Lollipop (Apr 10, 2007)

Is Dish going to add more HD channels in the very near future???


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 10, 2007)

So, 32 views and no info?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Now, you know what we all know.


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah but does anyone have some insider knowledge?


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

dude. do a search. read the archives. otherwise, just trust Jim.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Scott G . is saying wait till May and you will see more. He hinted at maybe more hd lils too.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Scott G . is saying wait till May and you will see more. He hinted at maybe more hd lils too.


Maybe more of the RSN's in HD will be made available.......


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> Scott G . is saying wait till May and you will see more. He hinted at maybe more hd lils too.


That's because the new 118.75 bird will be in place and operational.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

In theory how would you receive a signal from 118.75? Would the Dish 1000 get it?


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

kbuente said:


> In theory how would you receive a signal from 118.75? Would the Dish 1000 get it?


Dish 1000.2


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I believe a 1000+ or a 500+ will receive 118.75 KA band


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... you have to have a Plus dish (not a 1000.2) to get it. Some have managed to use regular FSS Ku dishes if they could find or bash together a circular LNB for it. The Plus dish comes with a custom LNBF that receives 118.7° FSS and 119° DBS in one unit ... giving separate feeds for each satellite to go to your DPP44 or DP34 switch.

Search the forums if you want to "build your own" 118° dish ... the Plus dish is the easy way.

BTW: 118.7° as used by E* is Ku FSS, similar to what E* uses at 121° and used at 105° but polarized differently.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> BTW: 118.7° as used by E* is Ku FSS, similar to what E* uses at 121° and used at 105° but polarized differently


Yea your right. I just assumed it was KA like D*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is Ka there, but Telestar is "using" that for services in Canada. (More like they are keeping the band in use so when it becomes valuable they have it.)

I doubt if E* will use Ka to serve customers. They have a lot of Ku DBS and Ku FSS bandwidth to use first. It would be a better investment to stay with DBS first and FSS second than go to Ka services.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Lollipop said:


> Is Dish going to add more HD channels in the very near future???


The universe has existed for about 15 billion years. The earth alone took tens of millions of years just to cool. If the entire history of the universe were a year, all of human history would be a fraction of a second.

With this in mind when considering the phrase "very near future", the answer to your question is "Yes."


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

I saw the post about *E having that satellite go up the other day but what exactly does that mean for the consumer? Is that satellite replacing an existing one or will it make more room available? I don't see a lot of communication from *E out there so I wonder if they have HD channels ready and just need space for them on the satellite or they don't have anything in the works. I have only had *E HD for about a month or two even though I have been with *E since '98 but _once you have HD it makes you hungry for more_, lol! Don't y'all find that to be the case?

I'm not in a huge market so I am sure it will be ages before my locals are on *E but in the meantime, the OTAs would be fine if not for those annoying drops, argh!

I guess I hear *D trumpeting the fact that they will have the capability for 100 channels and they made that announcement at CES in January, etc etc. Now word is that they have a satellite going up in June but again, are there HD channels out there ready to be added?

What is *E's delay with adding more HD channels? Can anyone tell me what National HD channels are out there that E* doesn't currently have but you can get on cable, for example? Why is this all shrouded in secrecy, anyway?

Thanks!


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> The universe has existed for about 15 billion years. The earth alone took tens of millions of years just to cool. If the entire history of the universe were a year, all of human history would be a fraction of a second.
> 
> With this in mind when considering the phrase "very near future", the answer to your question is "Yes."


The above may be true if you take the scientific belief. 
But if you take the religious belief and believe that God created the earth in 7 days and the history of time can be seen in the blink of an eye then the answer to your question is 'Yes'...

so no matter what your belief is... the answer is 'Yes'


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

When I got E installed with the HD DVR back in Feb., I asked the installer if he knew what E plans were for more HD. He told me that at a meeting, he was told that more HD would be coming soon. He wasn't told when "soon" would be.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

10 HD RSNs were mentioned (but not named) as coming "very very soon" back in September. Seven of them showed up this month and the other three (now named) will be up by the end of the year.

If "very very soon" is seven to (possibly) fifteen months "soon" could be a while. We have not even touched on what "very soon" would mean.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Dish's definition of "soon" is very, very different than most people's.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Looking at Uplink reported here
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85057
Cinemax HD may be coming "Soon".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It would be nice ... and another HD D* doesn't have.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Looking at Uplink reported here
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85057
> Cinemax HD may be coming "Soon".


 Just be very aware, a channel being uplinked really means nothing. They've uplinked plenty of channels that never end up available or take a long time, i.e. a year. Where's InHD on Dish ?? They uplinked it for a couple of weeks...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

InHD was unlikely from the start. At least with Cinemax it is an existing programmer who is simply expanding their services.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

msalvail said:


> What is *E's delay with adding more HD channels? Can anyone tell me what National HD channels are out there that E* doesn't currently have but you can get on cable, for example? Why is this all shrouded in secrecy, anyway?
> 
> Thanks!


Check this sticky thread in the HDTV programming forum.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80202


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Lollipop said:


> Is Dish going to add more HD channels in the very near future???


Certainly they will add them. So will DirecTV. So will Comcast. So will Time Warner. So will everyone else.

The problem is that you are all too impatient about the process.

--- CHAS


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

James Long said:


> 10 HD RSNs were mentioned (but not named) as coming "very very soon" back in September. Seven of them showed up this month and the other three (now named) will be up by the end of the year.


Hey James, what were the other three RSNs that were named? I can't seem to find the info. Thanks.

Prolly not FSNBA, huh?


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 10, 2007)

what is this e or d that u guys are writing?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Lollipop said:


> what is this e or d that u guys are writing?


E*= EchoStar/DishNet
D* = DirecTv

That will be $20 bucks USD payable to SMosher :grin:


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 10, 2007)

free forum...NOT.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Lollipop said:


> free forum...NOT.


Surely I kid about the money but not about the D* and E* thing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DBSTalk Thread:DISH Network(TM) Launches Regional Sports Networks in High Definition

The seven HD RSNs launched today include Fox Sports Network Florida (DISH Network Ch. 373), Fox Sports Network Midwest (Ch. 368), Fox Sports Network West (Ch. 367), Fox Sports Network Prime Ticket (Ch. 361), Fox Sports Network Rocky Mountain (Ch. 364), Fox Sports Network South (Ch. 370) and Fox Sports Network Southwest (Ch. 366).

DISH Network will continue to explore carriage of additional HD RSNs throughout the year to enhance local HD programming line-ups. In addition to the seven RSNs announced today, DISH Network will begin offering *Sun Sports* and *SportSouth* this spring as well as *Altitude* this fall.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

No word on Comcast Sportsnet Chicago?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The only word expected for a while unfortunately has two letters ... alphabetically N and O. E* has used a four letter word to describe HD RSNs in general ("soon") but have not specifically mentioned CSN Chi. They have specifically mentioned only 10 other HD RSNs (other than the most mentioned RSN that is not on Dish in SD or HD, YES).


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

That's unfortunate, because Comcast Sports Net Chicago is the channel which replaced the corresponding Fox Sports channel in the area. The one was dissolved (and its equipment taken over) to form the other. General availability should be similar, one would think.


----------



## bk63ross (Nov 10, 2004)

James any idea about negotiations with FSN Bay Area coming soon?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I know nothing about negotiations.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bk63ross said:


> James any idea about negotiations with FSN Bay Area coming soon?


As it is with most negotiations, there will be no answers until the negotiations are complete... and maybe not even then if they fail.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

DirecTV just slated another HD channel for its lineup:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85452

May not be the most compelling channel ever, but neither is an HD channel that rarely broadcasts actual HD (cough A&E cough).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

More promises.


----------

